# help



## bobthebuilderman (Jun 27, 2022)

i have 840 G1 HP laptop recently i  messed with TPL in throttlestop and changed the values now my cpu ghz is dropping and not stable anymore and it heats more. my cpu model is i5 4300u please help me to fix this issue and thank you


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 27, 2022)

bobthebuilderman said:


> i messed with TPL


If you have made some changes and you have no idea what you did, exit ThrottleStop, delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and completely shut down your computer. When you start back up, your CPU should be reset to its default values. Run ThrottleStop and post a screenshot of the TPL window so I can see your default values before you make any changes. 

The 4300U is a low power processor. It was not a fast processor even when it was new. Intel designed these processors to throttle based on power consumption. Many 4th Gen processors are locked by the manufacturer so you might not be able to use ThrottleStop to make any significant improvements. Your screenshot above shows the CPU is using the 26 multiplier. That is the normal speed these CPUs run at when 2 cores are active. 

Turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop so I can see a record of how your CPU is performing.


----------



## bobthebuilderman (Jun 28, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> If you have made some changes and you have no idea what you did, exit ThrottleStop, delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and completely shut down your computer. When you start back up, your CPU should be reset to its default values. Run ThrottleStop and post a screenshot of the TPL window so I can see your default values before you make any changes.
> 
> The 4300U is a low power processor. It was not a fast processor even when it was new. Intel designed these processors to throttle based on power consumption. Many 4th Gen processors are locked by the manufacturer so you might not be able to use ThrottleStop to make any significant improvements. Your screenshot above shows the CPU is using the 26 multiplier. That is the normal speed these CPUs run at when 2 cores are active.
> 
> Turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop so I can see a record of how your CPU is performing.


Hi thanks for helping me could u please tell me where is throttlestop.ini file, is this the file?


----------



## Ferd (Jun 28, 2022)

bobthebuilderman said:


> Hi thanks for helping me could u please tell me where is throttlestop.ini file, is this the file?


To save u some time , it’s the last one , aka config file .


----------



## bobthebuilderman (Jun 28, 2022)

and also when i play games for like more than 5 minutes my ghz drops to 1.3 and PL1 PL2 is red in limit reasons here is my log file


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 28, 2022)

Did you find and delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and then reboot?

If you right click on a file and select the Properties menu option, it should show you if the file you are looking at is the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file or not.





You have a low power processor and it looks like the manufacturer has locked the MSR PL1 power limit to only 11W. This will cause constant power limit throttling like you are seeing. The log file you posted confirms this.

Unless you reboot and the MSR power limit does not show a lock icon, there is no way to unlock the power limit register. Your CPU will constantly power limit throttle. For smooth gaming, you need a more powerful laptop.

Clear the Lock box before you reboot.





Is the lock icon still visible on the left side after you boot up? If your CPU is still locked to 11W, there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## bobthebuilderman (Jun 28, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Did you find and delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and then reboot?
> 
> If you right click on a file and select the Properties menu option, it should show you if the file you are looking at is the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file or not.
> 
> ...


Hi i deleted throttlestop ini file and rebooted now TPL settings looks like this


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 28, 2022)

bobthebuilderman said:


> Hi i deleted throttlestop ini file and rebooted


Is there still a lock icon on the left side? The BIOS of 4th Gen mobile computers usually lock the power limits so users cannot adjust them.


----------



## bobthebuilderman (Jun 28, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Is there still a lock icon on the left side? The BIOS of 4th Gen mobile computers usually lock the power limits so users cannot adjust them.


there is no lock icon

even though i deleted ini file and rebooted i think its still same ghz is dropping frequently when gaming how do stop ghz dropping?

When its not plugged to the adapter when its on battery my cpu is not at full speed before it wasnt like this should i adjust wattage again to fix this?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 29, 2022)

The 4300U has a 15W TDP rating. In the TPL window you can try checking the MMIO Lock box and then clear the Disable Power Limit Control box below that. Try setting both PL1 and PL2 to 25W and see if that makes any difference. Most 4th Gen U series CPUs were limited to 15W so you might not be able to go any higher. 

Turn the Log File option on so I can see what your CPU is slowing down. 

Throttling is normal when running on battery power. This protects the battery from damage.


----------



## bobthebuilderman (Jun 29, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> The 4300U has a 15W TDP rating. In the TPL window you can try checking the MMIO Lock box and then clear the Disable Power Limit Control box below that. Try setting both PL1 and PL2 to 25W and see if that makes any difference. Most 4th Gen U series CPUs were limited to 15W so you might not be able to go any higher.
> 
> Turn the Log File option on so I can see what your CPU is slowing down.
> 
> Throttling is normal when running on battery power. This protects the battery from damage.


hi when playing games my both EDP current is red and also here is my log file and i did exactly what u said PL1 PL2 are now both 25 and locked MMIO


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 29, 2022)

Try setting the PP0 Current Limit to 0 or try setting it to the maximum which is usually 1023. That might help the EDP throttling go away.

Your CPU is running at close to maximum speed in the log file. There is not much else you can do to make it run faster. It is an old low power CPU. There is only so much performance possible.


----------



## bobthebuilderman (Jul 1, 2022)

How to make my cpu ghz stable again and temperature is hotter than before and it causes power throttling and cpu ghz slowing down anyone can help me?


----------



## bobthebuilderman (Jul 2, 2022)

Hi uncleweb i downloaded XTU and i saw something strange my ghz is not stable because of my only 1 core is active but i have 2 cores here in this picture u can see i set both pl1 and pl2 to 25w to remove power throttling but temperature is reaching average 80-90 celsius i need to activate my second core can u help me



bobthebuilderman said:


> Hi uncleweb i downloaded XTU and i saw something strange my ghz is not stable because of my only 1 core is active but i have 2 cores here in this picture u can see i set both pl1 and pl2 to 25w to remove power throttling but temperature is reaching average 80-90 celsius i need to activate my second core can u help me


to make my ghz stable i set processor current limit to 1023 but if i activate my second core and set PCL to default 31 am i gonna get stable frequency like before? what happened to my 2nd core wth


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 2, 2022)

bobthebuilderman said:


> i downloaded XTU


I have not used XTU in recent memory. It uses 10X as much memory and 10X as many CPU resources compared to ThrottleStop. I do not bother installing it on my computers any more. 

I recommend that you use either ThrottleStop or XTU but do not use both of these programs at the same time. They are reading and writing data to the same CPU registers which means they might interfere with each other. Offset voltage changes made with ThrottleStop usually do not show up correctly in the monitoring section of Intel XTU. 



bobthebuilderman said:


> temperature is hotter than before


If you increase the power limits, it is normal for the CPU temperature to increase. More power equals more heat so the CPU will run hotter. 



bobthebuilderman said:


> i set processor current limit to 1023


Where is a new log file? Did changing the current limit to 1023 fix the EDP throttling issues in the log file?


----------



## bobthebuilderman (Jul 3, 2022)

EDP current was still there but why only my 1 core is active isnt it supposed to be 2 cores active?

here is my throttlestop

so i tried playing a game and in throttlestop it was showing me that only 2 threads were working idk about what happened to other 2 threads so i decided to format my pc and reinstall my windows


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 3, 2022)

bobthebuilderman said:


> why only my 1 core is active


You did not post a screenshot of the main ThrottleStop window so I cannot see if that is true or not.

Are you using Intel XTU to report how many cores are active? That data is not reliable.

Turn on the ThrottleStop Log File option the next time you play a game so you have an accurate record of your CPU performance.


----------



## bobthebuilderman (Jul 4, 2022)

here is my log file after  i played game for 10 min i formatted my pc and my cpu ghz seems stable now but still i have EDP and PL1 PL2 red


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 4, 2022)

bobthebuilderman said:


> still i have EDP and PL1 PL2


Some power limit throttling is normal when you try to play games on an old 4th Gen low power U series CPU. Even when new, laptops with these processors were not intended for gaming.

The log file shows it is running consistently. That is as good as it gets.


----------



## bobthebuilderman (Jul 4, 2022)

my laptop never power throttled before but now it is eh..

how do i stop this throttling

uncleweb what am i supposed to do... my cpu ratio is not stable even though i checked multiplier to 29T or 26 or any multiplier its not working and on game profile my ghz is down to 1.8ghz when i uncheck speed step it goes up to 2.7 but in reality when game running its 1.8 to 2.4 ghz how do i make my cpu clock speed stable again it wasnt like this before and it says power throttling maybe wattage and voltage got locked on unstable value?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 4, 2022)

Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




The 4300U has a 15W TDP rating. During any long term test, this CPU will power limit throttle so it does not exceed 15W. It appears that your CPU is performing exactly as Intel intended it to perform. You can try using ThrottleStop to set the MSR PL1 power limit higher than 15W and you can try checking the MMIO Lock box but I think you are still going to be limited to 15W. Most Intel 4th Gen CPUs use a power limit internally that is equal to the rated TDP. You cannot use ThrottleStop or any software to go beyond the 15W limit long term. You can try to go higher but do not be surprised if you are still limited to 15W. That is what POWER limit throttling means in your screenshot.







bobthebuilderman said:


> how do i stop this throttling


You could buy a new laptop with a higher TDP power rating. Some newer laptops have unlocked power limits. This allows you to run them much, much higher than the rated TDP.

When using ThrottleStop on your 4th Gen CPU, you need to check the Set Multiplier box, set that to the maximum, check the SpeedStep box and you need to press the Turn On button. If you see the word Monitoring in the ThrottleStop title bar, that means ThrottleStop is not setup correctly for your CPU. 





Try using ThrottleStop 9.5



bobthebuilderman said:


> it wasnt like this before


If your computer runs better when you are not running ThrottleStop then do not run ThrottleStop. I think when ThrottleStop is setup correctly, that will get you your best performance. A 4th Gen U series CPU was never designed to run constantly at full speed. That will not be possible in many games.


----------



## bobthebuilderman (Jul 20, 2022)

hi im back here once again unclewebb is there any way to fix the power throttling?


----------



## bobthebuilderman (Aug 15, 2022)

hey unclewebb will unchecking PL2 effect the performance? i mean when i check PL2 my power is capped at 18w while they both set to 25w and if i uncheck pl2 it goes up to 25w which is no power throttling does unchecking PL2 effect the performance?


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 15, 2022)

bobthebuilderman said:


> does unchecking PL2 effect the performance?


Do some Cinebench testing and see what works best. No one can predict how your CPU in your laptop is going to work best. Try a variety of settings until you find out what is best.


----------

